# WY Pref points for party application -if you don't draw.....



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

WY big game party applications avg. the groups total preference points for the draw. 

If your party application is not successful, everyone in the party comes out with the same individual points they had going into the draw correct (not averaged)?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

yep.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Packout said:


> yep.


Thanks for confirming. Trying to get some antelope tags for my son and I.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I wish I had, or could be, a nice Dad to share points with my kids. Or are you mooching off him? haha Good luck to you guys.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Packout said:


> I wish I had, or could be, a nice Dad to share points with my kids. Or are you mooching off him? haha Good luck to you guys.


HA...totally mooching! He has 7 points, I have 3.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Oooooooooooo-- 7 would get him into a great area. But 5 lets you guys hunt together. My son has 5-- I wish he had 6 or 7! Best of luck in the draws.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Packout said:


> Oooooooooooo-- 7 would get him into a great area. But 5 lets you guys hunt together. My son has 5-- I wish he had 6 or 7! Best of luck in the draws.


Exactly. 7 points he draws the unit we would like to hunt this fall. Party apps gets us ok tags. I think we are going to go solo apps. If I had a point or two more, we'd hang on till we had enough to both draw a preferred unit, but I'm too far out and the word on the street is the antelope are looking pretty good this year.


----------



## for fun (Sep 13, 2007)

We are in the same boat. My father and I have 8 points but my son has 2 points since that is all he is old enough to have. But we will put in hopes of drawing what we want if not there is always next year.


----------

